# Christchurch NZEVA Group Open Garage Tue 7th April 7:30pm



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Another month has rolled by.

Brendon Munro has kindly offered to show off his EV Civic. As usual any and all are welcome. Whether you have just started or are the real pro we would like to share your enthusiasm around. It is nice to talk with others who empathise with our trials and tribulations. 

The little EV Alto will also be there to hopefully provide EV Grins to those who want a ride.

Venue 18A Moreland Ave, Papanui.

Time 7;30pm - 9:0pm ish

Date Tue 7th April

Best regards
David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

A really good chatty evening supported by 20 or so enthusiastic people. Thanks Brendon.
Regards
David


----------

